# Embarassing question...



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

OK, strange question but has to be asked cause I know someone out there knows.....here goes....

Can Elk/Bears smell when a woman is having a menstral cycle?? I'm a little curious and VERY ANXIOUS about the answer. Reason I ask is I am heading out by myself tomorrow to hunt the evening hunt alone, while my old man stays behind to PU his cousin from the airport at night, and they won't arrive til my hunt is over. 

I am sort of freaked out because we have had bear activity in both our hunting spots. One, I witnessed on opening morning 55 yards downhill from us. And Two bear cubs were caught on my trail cam at our second spot. So I'm nervous to be there by myself and wonder if the female thing would be a problem. Is this the weirdest question ever??


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

This sounds like a question UZ A BOW would ask :lol:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well bow mama in the short time you have been hear you sure have shown all of us how you keep it real :lol: .

I would imagine that like anything you just have to watch the wind and abide by it. As far as bears I don't know. Just keep an eye out and be careful down there. I hope you have some success. Sorry I hope someone else can give you more insight.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... you're asking a bunch of dudes this question? :shock: :lol: I think your no holds barred approach to asking questions is awesome first off (I gotta let my wife know there's ladies like you mixing it up on here with the guys)... and second, I'd imagine they could probably smell that just like anything else, I just have no idea how much more or less that would affect them. About the bears... I wouldn't sweat it too much. I'd imagine they're probably scared enough of folks that even if they were curious, the human scent would also be enough to spook them if they got too close. The elk... well, I'd say just like AB, if you played the wind right it shouldn't be a problem. Good luck and be careful... hope you tag out. The husband would be bursting with pride I'm sure. 8)


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Honestly......one thing comes to mind for a situation like this. Utah CCW! If you are women enough to hunt by yourself and be an archer.......a handgun outta be no problem. Doesn't help you in this situation as your hunt is NOW, but may be something to think about in the future. With a CCW permit you are allowed to carry a firearm while bowhunting in Utah. Gives one that is alone a little peace of mind if worried about bears, etc..... just a thought.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Wow... you're asking a bunch of dudes this question? :shock: :lol: I think your no holds barred approach to asking questions is awesome first off (I gotta let my wife know there's ladies like you mixing it up on here with the guys)... )


Sorry for being so....no holds barred about the question. I figured this would be appropriate to ask since it is legitimate, and it would have maybe been a previous topic for discussion. I mean come on, look at some previous threads we've been reading about, from "clumping and non clumping deer poops", and "weirdest things you put in your mouths while hunting", an on and on.... :rotfl:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bow Mama said:


> "weirdest things you put in your mouths while hunting", an on and on.... :rotfl:


*That was all you.... all you*. If thats how you roll, thats cool and funny as hell as far as I'm concerned. :lol: Blunt force trauma with questions or statements is G2G. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

There are warning signs in Yellowstone warning women NOT to go into the wilderness during a visit from Aunt Flo. But, that is for grizzly bears. I wouldn't worry much about critters in Utah. Have fun, but don't get all emotional on the critters! :shock:

To think I made my 4400th post on this topic. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

tagalong said:


> Honestly......one thing comes to mind for a situation like this. Utah CCW! If you are women enough to hunt by yourself and be an archer.......a handgun outta be no problem. Doesn't help you in this situation as your hunt is NOW, but may be something to think about in the future. With a CCW permit you are allowed to carry a firearm while bowhunting in Utah. Gives one that is alone a little peace of mind if worried about bears, etc..... just a thought.


I've never liked guns...but good point, I have a friend who teaches the class. Have to hit him up. I have never been worried about bears before now, cause the only place I've ever seen one is in the zoo or yellowstone.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Bow Mama said:
> 
> 
> > "weirdest things you put in your mouths while hunting", an on and on.... :rotfl:
> ...


   :rotfl:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Couple thoughts on this one. 

First, any bear stupid enough to mess with a woman during her ladies days, well, that's just a can o' whoopA%% waiting to happen.

Second, I remember getting a hunting video - 1960s vintage - that went on and on about a menstrating woman in camp, and how it would attract bears. This as the video is showing the hunters cooking up bacon and frying eggs in the bacon grease. :roll: Considering the biology of things though - I would add to what has been suggested for any human scent - cover scent as with anyone. I can't imagine a healthy woman in her cycle could ever be worse than most men after a day of hiking in 80 degrees as far as putting human scent out there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Certainly a legitimate question! I think it is dangerous for anyone to be hunting all alone for obvious logistical issues if you get injured, which could happen pretty easily anywhere. It does seem logical that your concern could be a problem too, any smell of blood could certainly attract some unwanted attention, at least the elk are not yet rutting :mrgreen:


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> at least the elk are not yet rutting :mrgreen:


I was more concerned about the ripping, clawing, and tearing aspects from bears, but have been put at ease (a little) from other comments.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know about the question at hand but to add a little about bears down in the southern region when the sheep are first on the mountain and are nursing the bears will tip them over and rip the utters off to feed on the milk and fatty tissue. 

I agree, don't hunt alone if you can help it.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Might have to rethink plans now, perhaps do something else controversial, road hunting. j/k.......too much to contemplate.....brain....................freeze.........can't ................think.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

> by Bow Mama on Aug 28, '08, 12:05
> 
> Might have to rethink plans now, perhaps do something else controversial, road hunting.


Why not from helicopter?! :mrgreen:

http://www.utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9388

But as for your situation i have no clue... But i love your way of tellin it how it is! Not only hilarious at times but somethings just need to be put bluntly!


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

honkerfool said:


> why not from helicopter?! :mrgreen: !


Now thats funny right there.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I know people that have thier wifes "pee" at thier bearbaits during that time of the month.... they swear it atracks boars.

I would think that your "person" smell overrides anything else. So i wouldn't think you need to be any more nervouse than normal. I put elk estres urine ona sent rag when i bow hunt, and i ha ven't seen any bears come running in to that...


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

> by torowy on Aug 28, '08, 12:24
> 
> I know people that have thier wifes "pee" at thier bearbaits during that time of the month.... they swear it atracks boars.


Now that's a lil extreme wouldn't you say? What happened to donuts and jelly?.....


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Bow Mama,
I think it is a perfectly legitimate question. And my answer would be the same as Pro. I would say that menstral flow can certainly be detected by anamals with a keen sense of smell. And for aggressive preditors such as Brown Bear it might be a problem. If I remember right there have been some documented unprovoked bear/human incounters associated with it in Yellowstone mostly at night. But I agree with Pro that it should NOT be a problem with black bear. If one should approach you all you would have to do is stand up and wave your arms and it would leave in hast. I also agree that if you pay attention to the wind it will not effect the elk that much either. If I can get to within 30 yards of elk after 4 or 5 days at elk camp :wink: you should have no problem.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> > by torowy on Aug 28, '08, 12:24
> >
> > I know people that have thier wifes "pee" at thier bearbaits during that time of the month.... they swear it atracks boars.
> 
> ...


You want extreme??? A buddy of mine says his dad used to trap a lot and swore by using his mom's used tampons as an attractant!!! Try that for extreme! I guess he'd go dig them out of the trash when she wasn't around to find out.

I'm sure the blood smell is more of a concern than the human smell. Knowing that grizzlies are so attracted to fresh kills it would really bother me to have my lady out in the woods where grizzlies roam, during that time of the month. But seeing we only have black bears, I can't imagine it being too big of a deal. Who knows, maybe the pharemones will lull the bears into love mode?! :wink:


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> honkerfool said:
> 
> 
> > > Who knows, maybe the pharemones will lull the bears into love mode?! :wink:


 O-|-O


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

> You want extreme??? A buddy of mine says his dad used to trap a lot and swore by using his mom's used tampons as an attractant!!! Try that for extreme! I guess he'd go dig them out of the trash when she wasn't around to find out.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow what a crazy thread!! :shock: :shock: Bow Mama, I like your style.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummmm is it just me thats thinking.... GUTPILE!! GUTPILE!!! GUTPILE!!! :lol: Hmmm, ok, I won't take that any further seeing how a couple things in this thread are could be distantly associated with the word gutpile. -)O(- 

Man.... I'm elbows deep in this thread and normally, I have a hard time buying that stuff at the store for the wife and stepdaughter. Anyone reminded of those little scent bomb things you can tie onto tree branches during the rut??


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> honkerfool said:
> 
> 
> > > by torowy on Aug 28, '08, 12:24
> ...


I'm sorry COAB buts your friend has some issues. That is freaking nasty.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey what do all you guys think about the local sporting team?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

hockey said:


> This sounds like a question UZ A BOW would ask :lol:


I WAS curious! I was just too embarassed to ask the question being as how I'm a guy and being curious about such a topic might cause some strange glances and/or comments. However, HOCKEY I think this topic is right up your ally being as how you mostly hunt and fish with females anyway. :wink:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

> You want extreme??? A buddy of mine says his dad used to trap a lot and swore by using his mom's used tampons as an attractant!!!


Issues?? That is putting it mildly!! _/O _/O _/O


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it....Just go hunt... :roll:


----------



## missduckhunter (Sep 13, 2007)

I worry more about the lions. We have already run into one and he was terrified but even a scared cat sends chills right up my neck.
I do have a concealed permit and do take it along with me when ever I am out there alone or with my hubby.
If I knew where you were hunting I would be happy to have your back. good luck to you.
By the way my girlie doc gave me tips on hunting and the whole nature thing and they have pills to take so that you don't have the curse along with you during your hunts.

Good luck to you and let me know if I can help
April


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

If you're worried about bears and aren't able (or wanting) to carrry a firearm... get yourself a can of bear spray. You can get it at cabelas (and probably sportsmans) for around 50 bucks. Pretty good thing to have.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I would also worry more about mountain lions than black bears in this scenerio. I have had some nerve racking run-ins with those suckers that I would prefer to never have again. It may just be me, but it seems to me that lions can be just as dangerous or agressive as a black bears. Weren't there a couple cases in California a few years ago where women were attacked by cougars while out jogging, and they credited the attacks to this very subject?

Good idea on the bear spray. 

Be careful and good luck to you.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

havent you ever seen anchor man?


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Thanks to those who were concerned about me going alone. Thanks also to the sweet person who volunteered to go along. And thanks for answers/suggestions. I have decided to hire a HELICOPTER, so as not to run into bears/lions. Keep your eye to the sky, and I'm sure you'll wave (your finger) at me as I fly by during YOUR hunt. j/k....I'm out for a long weekend. Good luck to those who need it.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I know that horses will act up when they smell a women. If it was me I would buy some sent lock pants good luck


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> I'm sorry COAB buts your friend has some issues. That is freaking nasty.


Re-read who I said it was: my buddy's dad. I don't associate myself with wierdo's like that!!!

I like the scentlok pants idea! I may have to consider that for the day after chilli dogs!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry COAB buts your friend has some issues. That is freaking nasty.
> ...


Ya it did sound to me like the dude was using his Mom's, for that I appologize. Being married I still find it troubling to use my wife's you know what. _/O -)O(-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Being married I still find it troubling to use my wife's you know what. _/O -)O(-


I honestly don't know what...Her toothbrush?


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > Being married I still find it troubling to use my wife's you know what. _/O -)O(-
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what...Her toothbrush?


No the toothbrush I use  .


----------

